# south ireland car detailing car products



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

wheres a good place to get some products here in irl lads

some links please :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Orchard Autocare!!!

based near Newry. Make our own products and will be stocking the best of other brands!

what are you after


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

link me up please :speechles


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Ronnie you actually open yet??


----------



## Larryk (Apr 24, 2009)

Couple of different option available to you James - I am slightly biased (  ) but definitely check out www.cleancar.ie


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> Orchard Autocare!!!
> 
> based near Newry. Make our own products and will be stocking the best of other brands!
> 
> what are you after


To be honest OCD is soon to be the next big product supplier/manufacturer in Ireland,he's been in the detailing business for a long time,and the product's he has produced are getting excellent feedback,I'll have no hesitation in buying from OCD once they are out for sale

oh, Rollo is a top bloke aswell :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers guys.. Yes Paddy eventually lol I am finalising the labels this week and its into production we go also the shop is getting finished off if i get a free minute as well from detailing. Thanks Paul for the mention! will have my own products in and as funds build will be stocking a few very nice lines as well as my own stuff.


----------



## clivemccormack (Feb 6, 2012)

james vti-s said:


> wheres a good place to get some products here in irl lads
> 
> hi, you can get autosmart products in irl. phone 0862423999


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

clivemccormack said:


> james vti-s said:
> 
> 
> > wheres a good place to get some products here in irl lads
> ...


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Larryk said:


> Couple of different option available to you James - I am slightly biased (  ) but definitely check out www.cleancar.ie


+1 for Cleancar.ie
Use them all the time


----------



## feeler (Mar 16, 2010)

another for cleancar.ie very fair on postage.


----------



## terraknorr (Feb 14, 2011)

And another for cleancar.ie:thumb:


----------



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

and another for cleancar.ie great service


----------

